# Fire destroys family house: Marcus Hampton



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Marcus Hampton (USCA National Helper and AWESOME person) and his family experienced a serious fire their home yesterday. Everyone is ok, but left the house un-livable and they lost most everything.

The Schutzhund Club of Buffalo and their many friends are collecting donations to help Marcus and his family. 

Here is the link...

http://www.youcaring.com/help-a-neighbor/hampton-s-fire-fund/120891

Thank you


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info Sue!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

You are welcome. Please keep forwarding.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

post moved up


----------

